# What grinder is in your shop?



## JBroida (Apr 16, 2014)

I finally had some time to play around with my TW-90 now that the belts arrived... so nice to have a real belt grinder and not some HF crap. Just wanted to share my excitement for anyone that might be considering one.

My grinders dont get used for sharpening or thinning, but they do get used for refinishing, and its been awesome for that.

What kind of belt grinder are you using?


----------



## JMJones (Apr 16, 2014)

KMG and Wilmont Little Buddy.

Really like them both.


----------



## Niroc (Apr 18, 2014)

I run a Wilmont TAG101, a Wilmont Little Buddy, a Radius master and a multitool....

The TAG101 is hands down the best knife grinder I own or have used.


----------



## HHH Knives (Apr 18, 2014)

TW-90. And Love it!


----------



## jai (Apr 18, 2014)

Wilmont little buddy. Awesome grinder


----------



## Norton (Apr 22, 2014)

The Wilmont Little Buddy looks like it could be the next step up from my Kalamazoo.


----------

